# Dried Apples & Twigs for Smoking?



## the iceman (Jan 13, 2010)

It wasn't a good year for my apple tree here in Az. My fault. I had a lot of branches dry up & die so last weekend I pruned all the dead wood away. I ended up with a lot of branches, twigs & dried fruit. 

I know I can get some good smoke-worthy wood out of the branches. The question being, can I use the twigs & dried apples for smoking?

Here is the pile of dead branches...









Here are some of the dried apples...








And here is what's left of the tree...








Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 13, 2010)

I really don't know about the dried fruit but as far as the twigs how much smoke do you really think you will get from them. After all if their dried now the fire would light them with a quickness.


----------



## the iceman (Jan 13, 2010)

I just wasn't wanting to waste anything if I didn't have to.


----------



## cheech (Jan 14, 2010)

I have used twigs from when I trimmed my cherry tree before. I ran them threw my wood chipper and threw them on top of charcoal before and it worked out just fine. As said earlier I am not sure about the fruit but it may be worth a try.


----------



## the iceman (Jan 14, 2010)

Any other tidbits of wisdom out there?


----------



## hell fire grill (Jan 14, 2010)

I have thrown apples in my firebox, fresh ones, and onions,heads of garlic and an orange, on seperate cooks. I cant say it made it taste any different but I can say with onion or garlic my neighbors called to find out what I was cooking that smelled so good. I think they were fishing for an invite to dinner. NOT!!


----------



## rickw (Jan 14, 2010)

I wouldn't use the dried fruit but the branches and twigs are fair game.


----------



## doctor phreak (Jan 14, 2010)

i bet you could use the dried apples....why not ...
we all use pecan wood i have seen people smoke with pecan shells and had good luck doing it....that is the fruit of that tree.....
try it and let use know


----------

